# Line-In von Soundkarte 1 auf Soundkarte 2 wiedergeben



## metno (12. November 2005)

Ich möchte alles was über den Line-In Anschluss von Soundkarte empfangen wird auf dem Line-Out Anschluss von Soundkarte 2 wiedergeben. Also eine Art Brücke von einer SK zur andern. Ist das möglich?


----------



## zirag (13. November 2005)

Und was soll dir das bringen? 

Möglich wäre es sicherlich, nur ob jemand schonmal solch eine Idee hatte, weiß ich nicht. 

Aber mich interessiert mal wozu du das brauchst.

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## chmee (13. November 2005)

Vielleicht hilft ein Virtual-SoundDevice-Treiber, bei dem Du Eingang1 anmachst bei den
Mixer-Einstellungen und diesen auf Ausgang2 stellst.

http://spider.nrcde.ru/music/software/eng/vac.html
http://www.ntonyx.com/vac.htm

-- Graue Theorie - Selbst ausprobieren --

mfg chmee


----------



## metno (14. November 2005)

zirag hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und was soll dir das bringen?
> 
> Möglich wäre es sicherlich, nur ob jemand schonmal solch eine Idee hatte, weiß ich nicht.
> 
> ...


 
 Damit ich WinDVR bentuzen kann, muss ich ein Kabel vom Line-Out der TV Karte zum Line-In der SK anschliessen, da WinDVR nicht direkt auf die TV Karte zugreifen kann. Wenn ich dann mit meinem USB Headset WinDVR benutzen will, kommt kein Ton, da es eine Art Brücke vom Line-In zum Headset bräuchte.




			
				chmee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vielleicht hilft ein Virtual-SoundDevice-Treiber, bei dem Du Eingang1 anmachst bei den
> Mixer-Einstellungen und diesen auf Ausgang2 stellst.
> 
> http://spider.nrcde.ru/music/software/eng/vac.html
> ...


 
 Danke ich werde es mal testen.


----------

